# ipw3945: "no version for "ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext" found"

## TPok

Hi there,

I have a Inspiron 6400 with a ipw3945 wireless card. Everytime I boot the wireless connection doesn't work. The network is WEP encrypted.

The log:

```

Sep 12 16:32:23 raiya ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Sep 12 16:32:23 raiya ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

Sep 12 16:32:23 raiya ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, 1.1.13

Sep 12 16:32:23 raiya ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

Sep 12 16:32:23 raiya ipw3945: no version for "ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext" found: kernel tainted.

Sep 12 16:32:23 raiya ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.1.0mpr

Sep 12 16:32:23 raiya ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

Sep 12 16:32:23 raiya ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

Sep 12 16:32:25 raiya ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (13 802.11bg channels, 23 802.11a channels)

```

After logging in I do

```

/etc/init.d/ipw3945d restart

```

and the connection works.

My /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

ieee80211_crypt_wep

ipw3945

```

The packages I use:

```

[I--] [ ~] net-wireless/ipw3945-1.1.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode-1.13 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-wireless/ipw3945d-1.7.22-r3 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.4.9 (0)

[I--] [  ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.4-r7 (0)

```

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thaks,

Stephan

----------

## Cybersorcerer

Hi,

please have a look at the following post :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-480021-highlight-ipw3945+ieee80211wxgetencodeext+kernel+tainted.html

looks exactly like the problem you have.

----------

## Cybersorcerer

Hi,

is your problem solved ? If yes please add [SOLVED] to your original post.

----------

## Thnikkaman

The thread you linked to is no help at all.

I will post to this thread considering most of the threads I have read on this issue offer no solution.

I am currently running the vanilla kernel 2.6.18.1 with the suspend and fbsplash patches.  When I try to install either the ~x86 or stable versions of ieee80211, it fails miserably with the same error.  Loading, unloading, and reloading the ipw3945 module does not solve this problem.  

However, if I boot a different kernel, kernel 2.6.18-gentoo (gentoo sources) the module loads fine.  Any thoughts?

----------

## Thnikkaman

I have currently got mine to work.  For some reason, the suspend2 patch was borking my ieee80211 install.  I have not tried re-applying the patch to verify yet.

----------

